# should schools have archery classes



## Varik (Jan 11, 2008)

A few schools have clubs, but it would have to be a very big school.

I know a few colleges do as well, but unfortunately the college I'm going to doesn't.


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

i am all the way with archery classes at my school. i have read about schools having achery i them.:thumbs_up


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

we do a little at my school but u hav to use bad blue red and yellow bows.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

we had little 20# recurves in 7th grade PE class. i got all three of my arrows in the X(only one to every do it at the school) and the teacher said at the beginning of the class that if anybody could do this they automatically got an A for the quarter. after that i asked for a bow for X-mas and 2 years later i decided to buy a bigger bow for i outgrew my first one and that is when i started to get into it. i planned on being a forester all the way through middle school and freshman year in highschool. After archery got a hold of me now i am studying to be an engineer and design archery equipment. you could say it took over my life. After my sophomore year in high school i saw my PE teacher and told him i would shoot him for lunch and he would never shoot against me but he always claimed he could still outshoot me.:wink:


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i would love to have a archery class at school. pass time along quicker.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I would LOVE to. But more than that, I would like for us to shoot some of my bows. None of those crappy compounds or fiberglass recurves. Soplid wood longbows pulling man's weight without let off. And best of all, they wouldn't have to pay for all the stuff if I could just build them in the shop:wink:!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Got it already. No teams but just in our pe classes. Doin it right now.. everyone gets mad at me cuz i can get tight groups and they can, if ever hit the target


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

kegan- know that is what i am talking about. just shoot all wood longbows.:shade:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

We have (well in the process of having) an Archery Cub at school.

We make a team, and there are a few High School shoots around the state, that we go and compete in.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

yall are lucky if we had one me and a good friend of mine would have it made though do you all have to shoot like a certain bow or your personal bow you would use if you were for comp in summer when were out for school


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

lol, well we tried this went good for a week then so dumb broad tried to shoot another kid!! so now we cant do that anymore!!
Ty Noe


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

I personally wouldn't trust my classmates. :x


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

I definitely think that they should have archery in PE class. I did some archery in school but it was only for a field trip-type thing.


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

The High school here where I live does have archery in gym class. I think they have it like in their clubs also.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i do because i am home schooled  :::


----------



## xXStanXx (May 18, 2007)

I'd love to see archery in my school with quality recurves, compounds, and longbows (none of those cheap pieces of crap). But that would never happen. We would have to fill out so many forms it wouldn't be funny. We had to fill out an awknowledgement of risk form in robotics incase we tripped over an extension cord. If my school did have an archery club, me and my friend would seriously own it up


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i would love to but my grade school doesnt and my highschool wont but it would be fun.

i dont think any of the boys in my 8GRADE class could getback a 20# bow none of them them can pull my 54# compound back more than 2 inches. its pretty sad i can probably get a 70# bow back i can do 65 easy.

i am 6' 140lbs so i look like a stick and no one would ever guess i am strong.

i love it when some big kid wants to wrestle and kick their but


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> I personally wouldn't trust my classmates. :x


i dont either

but i wouldnt want to wrestle any of you because i think i would get whooped because for some of you 70# is nothing. Example-Kegan shoots a 90# no letoff bow


----------

